# headup display for Altima



## tkfreschie (May 20, 2010)

Hello good people,

Could someone verify if the windshield for a 94 Altima (Bluebird) SSS U13 can be replaced by a standard Bluebird model of the same year, sans head up display component?

Since same windshield w/out head up is almost half price new I could save big bucks and would not mind the loss of this feature. Looks like a reflective sticker anyway (maybe I can mod myself once I have the std windshield in place).

Have tried wreckers, but no one has windshield or impossible to extract.

Your help is appreciated.

cheers,

Tiv


----------



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

My '01 Pontiac Grand Prix has a HUD (heads up display). From what I've read, you can replace the OEM windshield with a regular windshield and the hud just won't work as well.

The special HUD compatible windshields have a special coating to allow the HUD display to reflect back to the driver.


----------

